# Recommended shops for a tune-up in LA or SD



## snoflewis (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm looking to get my Trek 2.3 tuned before I sell it but am not too familiar with any of the bike shops nearby. I go back and forth from SD to LA so any shop in or near those two cities would be great. Any recommended shops for the tune-up? Thanks in advance.


----------



## snoflewis (Aug 5, 2009)

in LA, maybe 15 miles within burbank. 
san diego, 15 miles within la jolla


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

snoflewis said:


> I'm looking to get my Trek 2.3 tuned before I sell it but am not too familiar with any of the bike shops nearby.


what's "nearby"?? That's a lot of real estate there.


----------



## Nismo4x4 (May 6, 2012)

Cisco at UC Cyclery in La Jolla does quick and flawless work on my bike. Make sure to call a few days ahead to get an appointment now that it's getting warmer.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

snoflewis said:


> in LA, maybe 15 miles within burbank.


-H&S
-Go Green - see Christian


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

Give Rob a call at H&S in Burbank
818 848 8551


----------

